# Best performance panel air filter?



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi guys

Has anyone got any experience or any recommendations on a good performance panel filter? 

Im guessing there's not much between the brands or at least nothing noticeable (dont worry im not expecting 10bhp from a filter)

Looking at ITG, K&N, Pipercross or BMC, its to a fit an MGZR 160 airbox (on my tro)

Cheers :thumb:
Andy


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a Pipercross one in my ST, but like you say, not sure if there is much between brands.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm running a K&N panel filter and I can feel (and hear) a small but noticeable difference.:driver:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I have a Pipercross panel filter in my vRS, not sure about any gains but I like the way I can keep it clean every few thousand miles.............:thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm running a Green Cotton one, best for my Seat apparantly.. but yeah there can't be much difference in the brands.


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

I've got an ITG in my Astra and I'm very happy with it. No re-oiling just some servicing every 40K or so. For me it was the perfect compromise, I wanted the filtration of the foam with benefit of the oil from the K&N to pick up the really small particles and the ITG has it. It works a treat very happy and will be buying them again.

Plus 888 running ITG for Vauxhall in this seasons BTCC is quite a good endorsement, if you need more convincing look at their customer list on their website which include F1 teams.

jam


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

best of going for dry filters as they don't play havoc with AirFlow Meters. We recommend pipercross :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have K&N as it came as part of the Mountune pack. I am sure there won't be a huge difference between them.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have an itg panel filter on the megane


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

asjam86 said:


> I've got an ITG in my Astra and I'm very happy with it. No re-oiling just some servicing every 40K or so. For me it was the perfect compromise, I wanted the filtration of the foam with benefit of the oil from the K&N to pick up the really small particles and the ITG has it. It works a treat very happy and will be buying them again.
> 
> Plus 888 running ITG for Vauxhall in this seasons BTCC is quite a good endorsement, if you need more convincing look at their customer list on their website which include F1 teams.
> 
> jam


I've been leaning towards the ITG, i know the Maxogen kits a brilliant piece of kit and a few have recommended them for the panel filter



minimadgriff said:


> best of going for dry filters as they don't play havoc with AirFlow Meters. We recommend pipercross :thumb:


Cheers for the advice, ive always though of Pipercross as a "lesser" brand, i guess im wrong?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I use an ITG filter based upon evidence collected by MIRA in the report reproduced below (bear in mind though that this report was comissioned by ITG).

For me oiled foam gives the best compromise between airflow and filtration.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Some cars actually perform better in the long run with a standard air filter.

I had a look into replacing the standard filter on my E39, but after lots of research I decided to stay with the OEM filter.

Plus, some aftermarket filters have a tendency to bugger up your AFM.

Have you had a look on any of the MG forums?


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

itg ftw imo.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Since you mention it, I have an ITG Maxogen fitted to one of my vehicles.
It does give some minimal performance gain, and the car pulls uphill a little better, whilst also changing the noise for the better.



















Steve O.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

I am running K&N panel filters in my car but she runs carbs old school 

thinking of running CDA induction this year are they any good? anyone have a good or bad report on these? sorry if I'm high jacking thread a little.. thanks:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

123quackers said:


> I am running K&N panel filters in my car but she runs carbs old school
> 
> *thinking of running CDA induction *this year are they any good? anyone have a good or* bad* report on these? sorry if I'm high jacking thread a little.. thanks:thumb:


Don't even bother! Utter crap. We see cars up to 25bhp down because of these. Put the standard air box back on them and hey ho, there's the bhp and torque back!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Don't even bother! Utter crap. We see cars up to 25bhp down because of these. Put the standard air box back on them and hey ho, there's the bhp and torque back!


Silly question but here goes.... Can you make or re map a old school carb car or is it only turbo cars that can have BHP/ tourque increased? many thanks:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

123quackers said:


> Silly question but here goes.... Can you make or re map a old school carb car or is it only turbo cars that can have BHP/ tourque increased? many thanks:thumb:


I know non-turbos can be remapped, looking at mine for mpg purposes and to improve the shoddy gearchange lol, not sure about that old though.

I run an ITG filter, purely for the noise


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Don't even bother! Utter crap. We see cars up to 25bhp down because of these. Put the standard air box back on them and hey ho, there's the bhp and torque back!


Would you recommend using aftermarket panel filters? whats the best for a E46 330ci?

cheers


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Silly question but here goes.... Can you make or re map a old school carb car or is it only turbo cars that can have BHP/ tourque increased? many thanks:thumb:


You can extract more power from a N/A car. It can be as little as 5bhp and as much as 30 bhp depending on the car and engine.

What car is it you have?



Phil H said:


> Would you recommend using aftermarket panel filters? whats the best for a E46 330ci?
> 
> cheers


Aftermarket panel filters do give a small gain in the fact it helps it breath slightly better and they normally don't need changing just cleaning.

We recommend Pipercross because they are can come dry and not need oil. Oiled ones can play havoc with MAF sensors.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Phil H said:


> Would you recommend using aftermarket panel filters? whats the best for a E46 330ci?
> 
> cheers


You have the same M54 3.0L engine as in my 530i and I just have the standard air box on it.

I would not bother with an aftermarket panel filter, save your money for something else


----------

